

Web framework popularity over time via Google trends - mainguy
http://mikemainguy.blogspot.com/2013/11/web-application-framework-popularity.html

======
aioprisan
I'm not sure what conclusion you can draw for that data. In a past life when I
was doing J2EE development, most of the time I was Googling how to fix certain
bugs or doing documentation queries. I bet f you included PHP it would easily
top Java queries for that same reason.

